# 29g good for nothing?



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I have a 29g i just set up with 2 inches of fine gravel and a 50 watt florescent bulb over it. Will anything grow in here? If so what?

I was thinking of going with the bulbs from wally world for now.


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

Good job! you can grow about almost any plant, with co2 injection sice you have more than 2 watt per gallon. A balance of light/co2/ferts will give you grew plants and no aglae.


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Hygrophillia difformis, anubias, water sprite, riccia java fern .... these come immediately to mind. the hygrophillia may need some CO2 anda touch more wattage to keep the distance between the internodes down and make it bushier, but aside from that those would be some attractive starter plant til you figured out some more demanding species. Just steer clear of anything with fine leaves or red colored and you shouldn't have too many problems.


----------

